# Gifts for the pups?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, so I've covered our Secret Santa's, I've covered our puppy friends, I've covered my sister's pup .... and I have NO IDEA what to get Harley & Dakota!!! :smpullhair: Like they NEED more things, but still, I'd like to get them a little something at least!

I will be donating in their name, but I would like to have a little something to give them on the big day as well.

What are you giving your pup/pups this year??


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks to my newest best friend on SM *wink wink* I just spent a good bit of money at PetEdge for Paris and Aries.

I got them each a snow coat, each a reflective harness, each a loofah bone...so on.

For Christmas, their gift from me is total chaos is allowed in the backyard. that's right, I'm going to let Paris roll in the grass if he wants to, Aries lay on the ground...whatever :biggrin: Instead of mommy screaming NO dirty dirty every five minutes or so.

Then I will make them a home made dinner (cod + green beans + brown rice + oat meal). I mean, after a bath of course :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:brownbag: So far I have more ordered for Gracie than for my skin kids. LOL So far there is a winter parka, 3 dresses as I'm not up to making her a Christmas dress this year, a sweater, teddy bear and a new clipper blade but not sure if that is for me or her. LOL If I know me I will probably find other stuff she needs between now and Christmas. :innocent: She could use some boots, pajamas, nighties, slippers, a tiara or two. I keep telling my hubby what she really wants is a baby brother but he doesn't believe me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I am thinking about a bean bag bed for her - she loves the one my parents have... now to figure out how to hide it from the bf


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Dog treats for their stockings, new squeaky toys and a new dog bed (snuggle ball) - the one they have is only big enough really for 1 dog and they try to sleep on it together - which doesn't look real comfortable. (of course there are 5 other dog beds..but who is counting..


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

so far i got them each two sweaters, a few plush squeaky toys, small tennis balls and some bags of treats...


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I started a tradition two years ago when I found a super size (30") slipper shoe that I think was supposed to be a bed. Every Christmas I fill it with small wrapped gifts, like flossies and inexpensive squeeking toys. It's a riot to watch them unwrap the gifts. I wrap them VERY loosely. This year I was thinking of including a few toys they already have but I've put away last spring in a effort to rotate.

Anyway, it takes them hours to finish and it's really funny to watch. I think they just love ripping the paper to shreds and stopping to chew on some treat.


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I already got the snowflake dress and matching bow tie..but have already had them wearing them because they are so cute and I couldn't resist!
I've always done stockings for my pooches... and just picked up one to add for Mr. Quincy. There is a plush-type ball they both seem to like and it's really showing wear and tear so will get them EACH one ( why with a gazillion toys do they both want to play with the same one not matter what that is???!! LOL ) 
I have some little dog treats for each of them. 
I don't have to get much because my clients tend to bring in doggie-gifts every year so they will not feel 'deprived' I'm sure! LOL
IF I have time I usually make doggie trats to give to our friends/neighbors pooches and always save a few for the stocking. Hope I'll get to that this year! I MAY cheat and just take Naddie's canned food and slice and bake into hard "cookies" if time gets away from me. I did that for my Missy and she LOVED them! OH, since Missy passed I still hang her stocking and put a little love-note inside...(a symbolic way of sending her love for Christmas) .


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey is getting a SnackBottle , a coat, a nightie, a sweater, the Hideaway Squirrel toy, pupcorn, & peanut butter treats!  She really made out this year! :biggrin: I guess this means Santa thought she was extra good this year!! :biggrin:


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I got Darla and Dakota new sweaters, treats, boots, the potty training bells. Then on Christmas Eve I will make them some home made treats and then they will get a good dinner on Christmas Day.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> I am thinking about a bean bag bed for her - she loves the one my parents have... now to figure out how to hide it from the bf [/B]


Can you tell me more anout this bean bag bed?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I handmade Ollie a stocking and I'll be filling it with toys that I've been collecting here and there for the past few months. So far I have a reindeer stuffed toy from Old Navy, a doggie stuffed toy from Trader Joe's, and a few cheapo toys that I may not give him now because of the "made in china" scare crap--I bought them before all these recalls were going on. But that'll be about it, I think.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Ok, so I've covered our Secret Santa's, I've covered our puppy friends, I've covered my sister's pup .... and I have NO IDEA what to get Harley & Dakota!!! :smpullhair: Like they NEED more things, but still, I'd like to get them a little something at least!
> 
> I will be donating in their name, but I would like to have a little something to give them on the big day as well.
> 
> What are you giving your pup/pups this year??[/B]


I have the same problem thinking about what to get my babies. I mean, I know what I want for them. I want new bows, new grooming supplies, new dresses and such. Those would all really be for "me." But what can I get them that will thrill them. Cadeau would love some new toys. But truthfully, he is only 9 months old and he hasn't even seen half the toys I have stored away from the move that were originally meant for my kids at the bridge. I have more than one kid size toy box full. Caly and Cameo both have a "favorite" toy and usually can care less about any others. Of course, they will all like some new treats. I usually fill their stockings with them, but I wish I could think of something special that would please them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well - they seemed to want just about everything that we sent to our Secret Santas, so they're getting some new toys and some "special" cookies. On top of that, Lacie is getting the Pink Pampered Pup house that Angelyn showed in an earlier post. Lacie will just love that. They also have new sweaters and new nighties.

They have a new pad that I made for their Pink Stroller and Tilly is getting a new car seat that goes on the console in the Jeep. And the girls are getting new car harnesses with their names embroidered on them.

Now -- I don't think they're spoiled or anything. Do you?


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i think i got more gifts for my furkids then my family members.
im getting them lots of cookies since we have a cool cookie jar from our SS~
then some cute socks with grips on the bottom from GWLittle
new toys, a new big bed, and lots of flossies :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I am thinking about a bean bag bed for her - she loves the one my parents have... now to figure out how to hide it from the bf [/B]


(Tell him your other SS sent it! :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: )


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am hoping to get them this ( see picture below ) - but I fear that is what I told them Jasper was . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I haven't done a lot of shopping yet, but after Brittney (my niece) leaves next week I plan on doing some power shopping. :chili: So far I have only bought: the little pink princess house/bed, two types of treats, a soft toy, and I plan on making her a couple of dresses (I guess I need to order bows.) Santa will be very good to my little Sassy girl.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I live in a relatively small house and my three dogs have EVERYTHING they need! 

So this is what I do, and I did it yesterday: I bought several bags of dog food, treats, chewy bones and cat food and donated it to my local animal shelter. They were very appreciative.

I did the same thing last year and the year before I donated a dog bed that is on legs so the dogs won't be laying on the cement floor (they even told me where to purchase it :smstarz: ) oh well, that's ok, I didn't mind.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I am hoping to get them this ( see picture below ) - but I fear that is what I told them Jasper was . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something tells me that Princess Charlotte (aka Dearest Mama) will not be appreciating that (see picture above) .. :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, everyday is like Christmas to my dogs..they are constantly lavished with clothing and treats.. So I'm not going all out for Christmas..because getting them more coats and sweaters and clothing is silly for me to do. They have a bigger wardrove than I do practically..I buy more for them than myself for sure.

Oh well..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I plan on getting Muffy a sweater and making him a quilt, Matilda will get a dress and some new jammies They will both get a few treats. I don't buy them much for Christmas


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I live in a relatively small house and my three dogs have EVERYTHING they need!
> 
> So this is what I do, and I did it yesterday: I bought several bags of dog food, treats, chewy bones and cat food and donated it to my local animal shelter. They were very appreciative.
> 
> I did the same thing last year and the year before I donated a dog bed that is on legs so the dogs won't be laying on the cement floor (they even told me where to purchase it :smstarz: ) oh well, that's ok, I didn't mind.[/B]



That's what I do, donate to less fortunate dogs and cats. I send a check to my two favorite rescue groups.

Everyday is like Christmas to Lady. Just today the mailman brought her red satin pajamas from Go Fetch, her compounded potassium bromide and I got her Tramadol prescription from the drugstore.  

She got three new Ruff Ruff Couture dresses the other day and has a Tinkerbelle's Closet santa dress in the mail so I don't think she needs anything else, do you?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the upside to having a less-than-genius puppy, is that you can take older toys that aren't played with as often (or ever) and wrap 'em in tissue paper and buttercups never know the difference! i could probably wrap a rock with tissue and bows and she'd be just as thrilled to unwrap it 

she truly doesn't need anything, so i just got her a couple of bows and a new jar of peanut butter. LOL. 

she's a simpleton. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


ann marie and the "i think 'couple of bows and a new jar of p'butter' is code for NEW MERCEDES CONVERTIBLE!" buttercup


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> the upside to having a less-than-genius puppy, is that you can take older toys that aren't played with as often (or ever) and wrap 'em in tissue paper and buttercups never know the difference! i could probably wrap a rock with tissue and bows and she'd be just as thrilled to unwrap it
> 
> she truly doesn't need anything, so i just got her a couple of bows and a new jar of peanut butter. LOL.
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: :wacko1:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I noticed that they sell pet bean-bag beds at K-mart here in Australia - but my parents just have a normal sized human one that the dogs (the pug) took over  Luna loves it because she plops right into the middle and it makes noise when she moves hehehe. 

There is a company that makes cool bean bag's in America (and I have seen a store in Australia too) called Lovesac - would love to get one of these - they are like weird shapes and apparently really comfy and hold more than one person - My sister has one that takes up her whole room practically hehehe

Lovesac


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481959
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 'human' bean bag that my two just LOVE! I only get it out for them occasionally - I'm a <strike>mean</strike> paranoid mum that thinks they will somehow get to the 'beans' and choke :brownbag: so they only get to use it when I can supervise.

Sounds like there are going to be some VERY spoiled little pups around SM this year!!! Thanks all for your suggestions, I think I will probably just stick to a donation this year - H & D just REALLY don't need anything!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lady has to have the biggest and best wardrobe in town...Milly and MUrphy are jealous.


Seriously, I have no idea what I am getting my two little fluff heads. Maybe just something small cause they dont need anything really.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Well, everyday is like Christmas to my dogs..they are constantly lavished with clothing and treats.. So I'm not going all out for Christmas..because getting them more coats and sweaters and clothing is silly for me to do. They have a bigger wardrove than I do practically..I buy more for them than myself for sure.
> 
> Oh well..[/B]


I know!!! I spend more on Maggie than myself! My b/f gets a lil worried and then encourages me to treat myself! I have already purchased Maggie a lot of toys, treats and clothes as gifts as well as the princess house bed. I'm so excited...Its Maggie's first Christmas!!! I'm trying to convince my b/f the what Maggie really wants from Santa is lil sister! :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Thanks to my newest best friend on SM *wink wink* I just spent a good bit of money at PetEdge for Paris and Aries.
> 
> I got them each a snow coat, each a reflective harness, each a loofah bone...so on.
> 
> ...


I just bought a BIG order from petedge for xmas... I am buying late this year.. :brownbag: ...but... 

My 2 have EVERYTHING possible and do not need a thing... so i bought something practical... a wooden toy chest and matching armor from petedge.

















I also bought them a big cat tunnel









I also purchased some merrick flossies for kelsie... and just some odds and ends for them from petedge... new clippers, hangers, etc


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I got Kosmo a santa weiner dog toy-a fuzzy kong wubba since he loves the other wuba Steph got him, a bully stick and replacements for his everlasting treat ball-to keep him occupied while the rest of us open gifts :biggrin:


----------



## starbright (Nov 19, 2007)

> Ok, so I've covered our Secret Santa's, I've covered our puppy friends, I've covered my sister's pup .... and I have NO IDEA what to get Harley & Dakota!!! :smpullhair: Like they NEED more things, but still, I'd like to get them a little something at least!
> 
> I will be donating in their name, but I would like to have a little something to give them on the big day as well.
> 
> What are you giving your pup/pups this year??[/B]



Okay, so where did you find the snow coat? lol

I'd love to find a nice warm coat for my little puppy of 4 mo.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Billy has a new jumper waistcoat, the girls have a tshirt with a pggy face on the pups have a t shirt each a couple of toys and stroller mostly for Billy since he is twelve and slowing down.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've bought Toby two new shirts and a new bed, but he won't be getting it until the house is done. Aaden and Wally got some dog treats and I bought them a really cute reindeer toy but it is so cute, I put it out as a decoration! :innocent: 

I really don't buy too much for them at Christmas because they get so much all year round!


----------

